# Just a few WW itmes for Campy....



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well I got all mmy Campy parts and the KCNC cassette.
With the Chorus Egros, FD tuned, RD with Tiso Jockey wheels and tuned, KCNC 11-21 I only lost 150g for the Shimano Ulterga/DA set-up








.

I was hoping for a bigger loss, but that's life. And no _RECORD _is not an option.

I will post some pics the full build next week when I am done.

*KCNC 11-21 CAMPY 10spd*










My supplier says if I don't get 4000+ perfect miles from this, I can have a Campy Chrous cassette fro free. he has one with 4000+ miles and doing well. I might make the same offer after I get soem time on it and see myself to anyone who buys one. Or yopu can get a Shimano if that's your thing







.

*Campy Chorus Braze-One FD Tuned










*A Campy FD Clamp in Black is on the way, and I have a Ti bolt and a Blue Ano Aluminum bolt for it. I think the Ti bolt with look better with the Black Clamp.
*
Campy Chorus RD - SC Tuned








*


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*.02 cents.*

Dirt-Boy, nice weight on the cassette. I'm running Cycle-Dynamics cassettes although I'm not sure of the life but was told by CD to expect not more than 2,000 to 3,000 on the most used cogs. I wouldn't think alloy would last that long so let us know what kind of miles you really get out of the cassette. The limit screws can also be replaced with titanium or aluminum on both the front and rear derailleurs. I'm running Record and have tune them. Are the aluminum pulleys lighter than the stock nylon ones?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*The Tiso pulleys are lighter...*

and for some color is a nice touch. I was not expecting Blue pulleys, but my partner just thought it would look nice on my ride and I have other bule bolts from Extralite on the bike. I might just back to black Tiso ones in the future.
they save only about 2g , but if you want some color....
I think the total weight saved was 5-6g

What size bolts are those? Were did you get yours?

I was looking at their cassettes too, but this is a a better deal for me since I carry them.

Iwill let everyone know how they shift and will be taking pics and docmentation every 500 miles.

Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Size?*



DIRT BOY said:


> and for some color is a nice touch. I was not expecting Blue pulleys, but my partner just thought it would look nice on my ride and I have other bule bolts from Extralite on the bike. I might just back to black Tiso ones in the future.
> they save only about 2g , but if you want some color....
> I think the total weight saved was 5-6g
> 
> ...


I'm not sure of the size but Jason from www.fairwheelbikes.com has the derailleur limit screws, clamp bolt, front pivot bolt and the screw that holds the front cage together in alloy. Call him and he will let you know what your tuning options are.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well I got all mmy Campy parts and the KCNC cassette.
> With the Chorus Egros, FD tuned, RD with Tiso Jockey wheels and tuned, KCNC 11-21 I only lost 150g for the Shimano Ulterga/DA set-up
> 
> 
> ...


I'm intrigued.

Record wasn't an option, but you shelled out to lose 2g off the claimed weight of the Chorus RD? Why, when the Record is sub 200g stock? You must have spent the same on Tiso jockeys & bolts?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Well RECORD was more money...*

and the jockey and bolts did not cost me anything. It was more for looks.
I did save 8g though...

I guess I meant RECORD all over.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Let me know how that cassette works out as well. It would be an easy quarter pound on my bike and would put me at 13lbs to go KCNC. Un tuned my RD came in at like 183 or something, the Record is pretty light. Looks cool though!

K


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Sure.....*

My distributor and wheel builder has one with 4000+ miles used in SoCal and on some tough terrian too and it's still shifting nicely.

If I get 4000, I will by satisfied. If I get less than 3000, I get a a new Chorus cassette .


----------



## chicks (Mar 19, 2005)

i cant believe that chorus mech 200 grams ,and thats with tuning ,that is one heavy rear mech you have there


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*My tuning did not save much weight...*

I think it was 10g total. Once I get mote bolts, it should be below 195g.
The tuning looks like it was more for color than weight....

i was un-luck on this one. It's a 2005 model.


----------



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

Is that SRP derailleur hanger an option to further tune a Record derailleur? And is there a difference between Shimano and Campy derailleur hanger bolts? My LBS has an SRP on sale and I'm not sure it will fit my Record derailleur.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Yes they will work...*

it will save 5-5g. Also adds a little color if you want.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Dirtboy, feedback on the cassette?*

I know you can't have very many miles on it yet but how is the shifting?

Thanks!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*I only went up and down the street....*

I just finished the build and have not had time to really ride it. 
I am going on a 40 mile ride on Thursday and will report back on how it shifts.

Just going up and down the block, I can't really say. Also need to fine tune it yet.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

What was the cost of the Cassette and where can I get a Campy 9 like that?


----------

